# Ex Trident Fury 13 photos and video



## MikeL (10 May 2013)

According to the photo captions,  the soldiers from R22eR are Pathfinders and there are also Clearance Divers from FDU(Pacific) and FDU(Atlantic) with them as well.

Static Line Square water jump
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTyn_IQVl8&feature=youtu.be


> Canadian Armed Forces members from the Royal 22e Régiment in Valcartier, Quebec, perform a static line parachute jump from a CC-130J Hercules aircraft off the West Coast of Vancouver Island for exercise TRIDENT FURY on 8 May 2013. Des parachutistes des Forces armées canadiennes issus du Royal 22e Régiment, à Valcartier (Québec), exécutent un saut à ouverture automatique au large de la côte Ouest de l'île de Vancouver, depuis un avion CC130J Hercules, le 8 mai 2013, dans le cadre de l'exercice Trident Fury.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> According to the photo captions,  the soldiers from R22eR are Pathfinders and there are also Clearance Divers from FDU(Pacific) and FDU(Atlantic) with them as well.
> 
> _*Static Line Square water jump*_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTyn_IQVl8&feature=youtu.be



a.k.a. 'Jolly Jumping'  

Real paratroopers pile in to a hard DZ at night in the rain with a 100lb container on their legs then get dragged 500 metres by stupid strong winds... or maybe not  ;D


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2013)

> Jumpmaster, Sergeant Marc-Andre Fraser checks Corporal Mikel Dube’s parachute straps before a jump near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 8, 2013.
























> Corporal Philippe Morin feels the wind pushing up on his flippers as he jumps out of a Royal Canadian Air Force CC-130 Hercules aircraft near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 8, 2013.
























> Members of the Fleet Diving Unit (Pacific) Clearance Divers and Canadian Army Patrol Pathfinders make their way to shore near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia to conduct a beach landing site reconnaissance during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2013)

> Members of the Fleet Diving Unit (Pacific) Clearance Divers and Canadian Army Patrol Pathfinders catch a ride on a rigid hull inflatable boat navigated by members from the United States Navy’s Explosive Ordinance Disposal Mobile Unit 1, off the shores of Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.









> Sailors with the Royal Canadian Navy navigate rigid hull inflatable boats carrying soldiers from the Royal 22nd Regiment, to conduct a beach landing near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.









> Sergeant Patrick Murphy, a member of the Canadian Army Patrol Pathfinders from the Royal 22nd Regiment, prepares to jump into the Pacific Ocean near the shores of Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia on May 7, 2013 to conduct a beach landing site reconnaissance during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13.









> Private Emanuel Defresne positions his C9 light machine gun on the rigid hull inflatable boat as he and his section move toward shore to conduct a beach landing near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt British, Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.









> Soldiers from the Royal 22nd Regiment jump off their rigid hull inflatable boat near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia as part of a beach landing exercise during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.














> Medic, Corporal Marc Savoie provides protection while his team changes after a beach landing site reconnaissance near Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, British Columbia during Exercise TRIDENT FURY 13 on May 9, 2013.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 May 2013)

but... but ... I saw their faces. Does that mean I have to eat my own head now?  ;D


----------



## IRepoCans (13 May 2013)

Interesting looking tac vests some of the guys are wearing there.


----------



## bLUE fOX (13 May 2013)

I had seen something like that in Afghanistan. I was told that it's a modular Australian style that's supposed to be issued based on role (i.e. basic kit, c9 kit, etc). we got quite a few of them back during the closeout of KAF.


----------



## MikeL (13 May 2013)

bLUE fOX,  you are thinking of the SORD rig that has been issued out to some Task Forces.

In the below photo, it looks like he is wearing a LBT 6094 plate carrier or something similar.
http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt104/vor033/USAF/Canadian%20Forces/7_zps2d115f86.jpg


----------



## IRepoCans (13 May 2013)

Definitely a LBT 6094 or a Eagle Ind MMAC, I wonder if the guy had armour inserts in it, the picture doesn't really tell. Seems like the Recce elements are a little more lenient with kit.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> According to the photo captions,  the soldiers from R22eR are Pathfinders and there are also Clearance Divers from FDU(Pacific) and FDU(Atlantic) with them as well.
> 
> Static Line Square water jump
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTyn_IQVl8&feature=youtu.be



It looks almost as if he has that "Where the F*ck are we look" as tries to sort out his grid square.


----------



## MikeL (13 May 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Seems like the Recce elements are a little more lenient with kit.



I'm pretty confident that the plate carrier worn is not private purchase,  but was issued. Also,  I'd bet it is a Navy Clearance diver with it as well.

Photo of a member of FDU(Pacific) last year wearing a LBT 6094.
http://www.navy.mil/management/photodb/photos/120716-F-MQ656-037.jpg


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 May 2013)

Nice to see the Petzl chest harnesses and omni 'biners getting covered in salt water for the sake of holding a weapon sling to the body. could they not have used tube nylon and the cheapo aluminum biners?


----------



## Container (13 May 2013)

reviewing the video various places online, and the comments here and there, I wonder why it always turns into a critique of how they go about their business? Im guilty of it as well lots of times- but it just always seems like it turns into sour faces because someone had a good day at work. Not at anyone in particular- like I said I ve dont it too- it just always twists.

While I have lots of jumping under my belt, and quite a few dives- Ive never jumped out of a plane in surface swim gear- it looks awkward but it seems like a pretty slick day in the office.

But the question I have is- FDU has jumpers? Or just remusters?

Inquiring minds!


----------



## MikeL (13 May 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> But the question I have is- FDU has jumpers? Or just remusters?



I was wondering that too;  I remember awhile back a Clearance Diver posted here looking for info on the Basic Recce Patrolman course as he(and I assume others) were course loaded.  Perhaps this group also went on a Static Square serial?


----------



## 392 (13 May 2013)

There are a few (mostly remusters) but I'm curious as to why there is a distinct lack of Combat Divers doing this Combat Diver task  ???


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 May 2013)

The combat divers are too busy changing all the letterheads in Dive Stores to read 'RCE' vice 'CME'.


----------



## cupper (13 May 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> The combat divers are too busy changing all the letterheads in Dive Stores to read 'RCE' vice 'CME'.



Punching the "Leading Change" ticket no doubt.


----------



## 392 (14 May 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> The combat divers are too busy changing all the letterheads in Dive Stores to read 'RCE' vice 'CME'.



Right. Main effort and all that. 



I can recall a time when getting out there and doing the do actually WAS the main effort   :'(


----------



## cupper (15 May 2013)

They are all cam'd up so you can't see them. :nod:


----------

